# Drainage Systems



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey landscapers!

I'm with bone-dry waterproofing, part of our work is building exterior and interior drainage systems for homes.

Just wanting to know if any landscapers out there have experience with this. Looking for ways to be more creative and provide additional value to customers


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

BoneDryWP said:


> Hey landscapers!
> 
> I'm with bone-dry waterproofing, part of our work is building exterior and interior drainage systems for homes.
> 
> Just wanting to know if any landscapers out there have experience with this. Looking for ways to be more creative and provide additional value to customers


It is refreshing to see someone who actually approaches landscape with a critical eye. :thumbup:
So many landscape projects fail for lack of proper drainage. 
I visited a job done by a fireman, he did his front and back yard, complete with brick pavers, planters, irrigation, water features, underground hi and low voltage electric etc. and never gave thought 1 to drainage. Landlocked was the word of the day. flooding, settleing and undermining was rampant. excuse me if this falls under the hardscape catagory.


----------



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

You are correct! Drainage is often an important overlooked aspect.

In my line of work, we mainly use the drainage systems to keep water off the the foundation of the home. Because water next to a foundation = problems in the long run.


----------



## BoneDryWP (Jun 27, 2013)

Guys, provide some feedback here and I can likely help you out. We specialize in waterproofing and drainage systems and there are tips/tricks I wouldn't mind sharing in exchange for some feedback


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

BoneDryWP said:


> Hey landscapers!
> 
> I'm with bone-dry waterproofing, part of our work is building exterior and interior drainage systems for homes.
> 
> Just wanting to know if any landscapers out there have experience with this. Looking for ways to be more creative and provide additional value to customers


You might get better feedback in the Excavating & Site Work forum. I don't know too many landscapers that do foundation work tho I bet there are probably some out there.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

BoneDryWP said:


> Hey landscapers!
> 
> I'm with bone-dry waterproofing, part of our work is building exterior and interior drainage systems for homes.
> 
> Just wanting to know if any landscapers out there have experience with this. Looking for ways to be more creative and provide additional value to customers


I would think that grading, window wells, window well drains should all be part of your standard value. Assure the clay sub grade slopes from the structure add top soil and remember.... Sod is installed green side up. If a swale is not present on the property line, then that could be a job that needs doing.


----------

